# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Best South African business opportunity I have seen

## Jean

Hi, I have been working hard at this new South African network business opportunity. It seems to be paying off extremely well, and it is a fresh take on an already rapid growing trend. This is going to be huge, don't miss this bus! Free registration, no obligation. 

Try it out... http://www.lifechanger.co.za/?id=18615

*Need more reason?*

Network businesses like LifeChanger will be more common than franchises in the next few years because of a superior ability to empower people and provide greater value.

LifeChanger offers unique insight into how the most successful people in the world got to where they are today, and how anyone can get the same results following the same simple steps.

Its the fastest growing and most respected trend in business strategy in the world

http://www.lifechanger.co.za/?id=18615

----------


## Dave A

I really don't know how far this will go with no information about the company/plan/product.

People on the internet are pretty savvy. They generally don't sign up for the mystery tour.

----------


## IanF

Hi Jean,
Great someone who can explain.
I have signed up for lifechanger but I can't see what you get for the R129 per month. If I want to try and convince associated contacts to sign up I need to see what you get.
It looks to me that the big selling point is you get back your fee by just signing up 4 people, but I can't see any other reason to sign up. :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

> It looks to me that the big selling point is you get back your fee by just signing up 4 people, but I can't see any other reason to sign up.


That would make it a pyramid scheme. Is there no product?

----------


## IanF

> That would make it a pyramid scheme. Is there no product?


I couldn't see anything except references to ebooks and a forum, I can't see that being worth R129 per month.

----------


## Jean

*Dave A:* No its not a pyramid scheme, and they do offer products. It is free registration, no obligation...so you have nothing to lose. Maybe if you gave this a chance, you would see that it is the best network business opportunity in South Africa.

*IanF:*they offer a variety of products, if you go to the forums you can download the starter guide and the LifeChanger ebook that will explain everything in full detail. 
LifeChanger is an online, monthly membership offering a 
large, ever growing, list of eTools, eCourses, eBooks, 
articles, social chat rooms, and a life organizer called the 
VisionBuilder, Professional assistance, live seminars and 
workshops to aid people in designing and developing the life 
that they want.
http://www.lifechanger.co.za?id=18615

----------


## IanF

> *IanF:*they offer a variety of products, if you go to the forums you can download the starter guide and the LifeChanger ebook that will explain everything in full detail. 
> LifeChanger is an online, monthly membership offering a 
> large, ever growing, list of eTools, eCourses, eBooks, 
> articles, social chat rooms, and a life organizer called the 
> VisionBuilder, Professional assistance, live seminars and 
> workshops to aid people in designing and developing the life 
> that they want.
> http://www.lifechanger.co.za?id=18615


Jean
Thanks for the reply, I did read the starter guide, and it looks to me that "products" offered are not worth R129 a month to me. If I can't see the value proposition how can I recommend it. 
Maybe you can tell us what the value proposition is to you and why it is worth R129 a month to you.

----------

